# Stange Chinese Carving Video



## lumberjackchef (Jan 31, 2010)

I came across this video a while ago figured I had to share it. I don't understand what they're saying but the guy is a good carver and sculptor.
http://video.yahoo.com/watch/6729418/17497814​


----------



## ky-homelite (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't know what it's supposed to be, but that is very impressive!!


----------



## carvinmark (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. The guy is real good. I can't imagine carving with a mask on.


----------



## RVALUE (Feb 3, 2010)

Safety First?


----------



## RVALUE (Feb 3, 2010)

It says it is a valkyrie: 

Wikipedia says:

In Norse mythology, a valkyrie (from Old Norse valkyrja "chooser of the slain") is one of a host of female figures who decide who will die in battle. The valkyries bring their chosen to the afterlife hall of the slain, Valhalla, ruled over by the god Odin, where the deceased warriors become einherjar. There, when the einherjar are not preparing for the events of Ragnarök, the valkyries bear them mead. Valkyries also appear as lovers of heroes and other mortals, where they are sometimes described as the daughters of royalty, sometimes accompanied by ravens, and sometimes connected to swans.

Valkyries are attested in the Poetic Edda, a book of poems compiled in the 13th century from earlier traditional sources; the Prose Edda and Heimskringla, written in the 13th century by Snorri Sturluson, and Njáls saga, a Saga of Icelanders also written in the 13th century. They appear throughout the poetry of skalds, in a 14th century charm, and in various runic inscriptions.

The Old English cognate terms wælcyrge and wælcyrie appear in several Old English manuscripts, and scholars have explored whether the terms are derived through Norse influence, or an indigenous tradition from Anglo-Saxon paganism. Scholarly theories have been proposed about the relation between the valkyries, the norns, the dísir, Germanic seeresses, and shieldmaidens. Archaeological excavations throughout Scandinavia have uncovered amulets theorized as depicting valkyries. In modern culture, valkyries have been the subject of works of art, musical works, video games, and poetry.


----------



## TreeTarget (Mar 5, 2010)

*Can you imagine...*

Just sitting here thinking about the nervous rookie officer investigating a tip that there may be illegal activities on the premises...rounding the corner to see this guy turn around and look up at him...comedy...

...have to get new straps for my mask...


----------

